# Cornelius Van Til



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2005)

Dr. Cornelius Van Til was born on May 3, 1895, in Grootegast, The Netherlands. He died on April 17, 1987. His contributions to Christian philosophy and apologetics rank him as one of the greatest Christian minds of the 20th or perhaps any century. More on his life and works can be found here.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 3, 2005)

God's warrior. He valiantly pressed the antithesis. After John Calvin, he has had the most influence on my theology.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

Additional helpful link on Van Til.


----------



## cornelius vantil (Jun 27, 2005)

i live Van TIl!!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2006)

No Bahnsen avatar? Nah, I don't want to start a fight.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> No Bahnsen avatar? Nah, I don't want to start a fight.



Not that I'm trying to start a fight...


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Ha! I have seen people get livid when his name is mentioned. Good pic, though.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...


Now, I'm just being plain naughty...


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2007)

Cornelius Van Til died twenty years ago on April 17, 1987.


----------

